

Taking Back the DNS - bhartzer
http://www.circleid.com/posts/20100728_taking_back_the_dns/
Every day lots of new names are added to the global DNS, and most of them belong to scammers, spammers, e-criminals, and speculators. The DNS industry has a lot of highly capable and competitive registrars and registries who have made it possible to reserve or create a new name in just seconds, and to create millions of them per day. Domains are cheap, domains are plentiful, and as a result most of them are dreck or worse.
======
kelnos
So this was about a year ago... what's happened since then? I'd never heard of
DNS RPZ before now.

